# Cerwin vega or Dali surround system



## Sypherian (Oct 17, 2012)

After doing countless hours of research Iv'e finally narrowed my speaker choices down to two different brands, Iv'e already chosen the surround receiver which will be an NAD T757V2

the first speaker system I have looke at is a Dali lektor system which consists of 

2 x Dali lektor 6 speakers as front speakers

2 x Dali lektor 1 as rear speakers 

1 x Dali lektor LCR as center 

1 x Dali lektor sub 

The other set of speaker I have looked at is Cerwin Vega which consists of 

2 x Cerwin Vega XLS-215 as front speakers

2 x Cerwin Vega XLS-6 as rear speakers

1 x Cerwin Vega XLS-6c as center

1 x XLS-12s or 15s as subwoofer (haven't decided that yet onder

these two systems costs about the same so it's basically just choosing one of them, I've read both negative and positive things about all of the speakers so wanted to ask you guys for advice on what to choose.

I will mainly be using the system for movies and video games but also a little bit music mainly Hip Hop, R&B, POP and rock.

Hope you guys can help me decide.


Sypherian


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well,
There is quite a gap between those two manufactures. I don't think CV has changed much since the days I was familair with them in the early 90s. they are essentially a BAM and SLAM speaker - lots of loudness and not much finesse. Having said that they are significantly more effient than most speakers and the Dalis. so they would sound about twice a loud with the same amplifier output. I would lean towards the Dalis.

I am honestly not familair with either of those manufacture's lines but in the ned you have to listen to them to decide. If you can't listen get a home trial agreement or something. Try out both mains (L&R spks) for a while and then decide what sounds better to you. It's like deciding on a room pain color, personal preference prevails.

Than NAD will be fine powering either speaker (nominal 6 ohm load). Great solid foundation!

Here's my car to speaker analogy: (IMHO)
Dali = 2010 BMW 535
Cerwin Vega = 1970 Plymouth Roud Runner with a 426 Hemi
I've owned both cars and I can tell you each has its place.


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree with smurphy522, the Cerwins will defiantly be in your face type sound. I've heard the Dali's and they sound quite nice. I would venture to say the craftsman ship of the Dali's would be far superior compared to the Cerwins. The sound will be more open and more musical with the Dali's. if Cerwins are still as they were in their heyday they will be harsh and brash, which have their place. Another vote for Dali.

Whole House Vantage Lighting, SONOS music system, Mozaex Blu-ray server 12TB. Theater Cary Audio Cinema 11a, Cary Audio Cinema 11v, Cary Audio Cinema 5, Monitor Audio GX300's, Monitor Audio GX350c, Monitor Audio GXFX, B&G Radia BGX-S12B x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Mozaex Blu-ray player, Furman IT-Reference 15i, Samsung 7000 series plasma, Screen Innovations Back Diamond Screen, JVC Pro projector. Listening Room BG Radia FS-420's, BG Radia BGX-S12A x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Cary Audio SLP98 tube pre-amp, Cary Audio CAD120SMKII power amplifier, Cary Audio Xciter DAC, Furman IT-Reference 15i


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Question is it going in the basement, large open area? What size is the room.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting that your speaker choices have come down to these two selections since they are so very different. While I have not heard any new CV speakers for many years, my brother just refurbed his old D2 speakers and I think they sound great so while I am hesitant to discard the CV out of hand, I think I would be better satisfied with the Dali speakers in my living room.

I would not choose the NAD T757V2 though. 
Any mid grade consumer AVR has so many more useful features the NAD simply does not compete and if you were to pick one of the top model consumer AVRs there is no (arguable) build quality advantage for the NAD either.
While there is a small vocal fan base for the boutique AVR I just don't find any value here at all.
The spec sheet of the NAD is no better (actually its not as good) as a $1k Pioneer, Yamaha, Onkyo, Denon... and the arguments of the boutique AVR producing better sound quality are at very best subjective.
USB, networking, more than 4 HDMI are very useful features to have in the AVR.
However, I do think you should get what you want, so if the NAD is what makes you happy go for it and don't look back.


----------

